# Balmoralboy's Winter Tractor Tour!



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

Had 16" of dry snow on Monday, so on Wednesday we got the heck out of Dodge. Our first night was only 70 miles from home, because we had to backtrack 70 miles to put the hard drive backups in the safety deposit box, after spending the day with my plumber winterizing the motel and shutting off the power.

Today was better, and we got to Boston today. Ended up at the Hyatt at Logan at $49 thru Priceline. Stopped at the Holiday Inn at Portsmouth circle and connected with the wireless. Hyatt Extras are $22 for parking and $10 for internet. For $81 I should have gone to a Holiday Inn and had free internet. 

Tomorrow we should get to somewhere around Washington. Then we'll be out of the "snow belt" and can slow down and look around. Anybody got ideas on what we should see running down I95?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Enjoy your well earn vacation Jim :thumbsup: You and you wife have a great time and let us know if you see any cool old tractors


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

:ditto: Be safe and enjoy the (hopefully) warmer climate, Jim.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

hey jim if you were in portsmouth.. you were only a 'stones throw'
from me.. well ok about 35 minutes away...

enjoy the warm weather and time off man..


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds like a nice time. Kinda wish I could take a dash for the warm also. Somewere with sand, palm trees, and a lot of drinks with timy little umprellas in them. [cue the music to "Margarittaville"]


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You can take a tour of the battleship New Jersey in Camden, NJ just off I-95 near Philly.

Fort McHenry in Baltimore is just off I-95 and worth a stop to learn about the war of 1812, and the US national anthem. 

I don't know if you want to detour off far enough to see Kitty Hawk, NC, but the Wright Brothers' museum is definitely something special to see if airplanes have any interest to you. I had chills walking the monuments where man's first 4 flights occurred. Like walking on sacred ground.

You can possibly plan a route to also see the battleship South Carolina in it's home state.

I let others suggest other things to see. Have a safe trip, and a Happy New Year!


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *You can take a tour of the battleship New Jersey in Camden, NJ just off I-95 near Philly.
> 
> Fort McHenry in Baltimore is just off I-95 and worth a stop to learn about the war of 1812, and the US national anthem.
> ...


Great ideas, Joe, 

I'll have a look at those. And I've been to the Bell Museum in Cape Breton, which has a lot of early flying stuff, as well as stuff on hydrofoil ships. The Wright brothers would be good to see.


----------

